# Looking for suggestions on which macbook pro.



## KKCFamilyman (Oct 25, 2013)

I am looking to get either the 13" new haswell macbook pro or the 15".

13"
I5 2.6ghz
8gb ram
512gb ssd
Intel iris 5100 graphics
$1,699

15"
I7 2.0ghz
8gb ram
256gb ssd
Intel iris pro 5200 graphics
$1,899

I want to do pp work at home when its not convenient to use my workstation in the basement. I have the 15" early 2013 but want less heat, better battery life, better wireless, would like more storage but not sure if the 13" will be a huge downgrade for the additional storage. Any suggestions would be helpful. Finally there is the loaded on but costs $600 more and not sure thats the way to go since I generally upgrade yearly.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Oct 25, 2013)

KKCFamilyman said:


> I am looking to get either the 13" new haswell macbook pro or the 15".
> 
> 13"
> I5 2.6ghz
> ...



Really no suggestions?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 25, 2013)

I have a 13" MacBook Air, and the display is not large enough for me to feel comfortable editing photos on it. But then, I'm not convinced a 15" display would be enough, either. I have a 17" MacBook Pro (which I find acceptable for editing photos, although I do often connect it to a 27" Thunderbolt display), and I'm really hoping Apple brings the big boy back to the notebook lineup sometime soon! Regarding storage space, I was running low in space on the internal 500 GB HDD, so a couple of months ago, I swapped in a 960 GB SSD in the 17". 

I suspect you're not getting any advice, because these are questions you can really only answer for yourself. How big a display do _you_ need? How much onboard storage is sufficient for _your_ needs? Both builds are more than sufficient from a computing power standpoint.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Oct 25, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> I have a 13" MacBook Air, and the display is not large enough for me to feel comfortable editing photos on it. But then, I'm not convinced a 15" display would be enough, either. I have a 17" MacBook Pro (which I find acceptable for editing photos, although I do often connect it to a 27" Thunderbolt display), and I'm really hoping Apple brings the big boy back to the notebook lineup sometime soon! Regarding storage space, I was running low in space on the internal 500 GB HDD, so a couple of months ago, I swapped in a 960 GB SSD in the 17".
> 
> I suspect you're not getting any advice, because these are questions you can really only answer for yourself. How big a display do _you_ need? How much onboard storage is sufficient for _your_ needs? Both builds are more than sufficient from a computing power standpoint.



Thanks I suspected the 13" would be tough to edit on. I get by with my 15" mbpr now but want more storage so was looking to see if other photographers were using 13" in lr or 15's as a general consensus. I do minor edits like picking the best of a burst and so on. I have a 24" workstation but find myself never going to it since its in the basement and the mb is in the family room. Guess i need to rethink my work flow. I get by with 256gb since i make a habit of working on a batch then moving the final product to my server. I brought up the 13 since the 512gb is attractive and more portable.


----------



## bchernicoff (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm facing a similar dilemma. I'm running a 2009 Core i7 27" iMac and a 2011 15" MacBook Pro that has a Crucial 512gb SSD. I want to replace both with either a 13" or 15" Retina MacBook Pro plus a 27" display. 

The way I see it, to gain the extra portability of the 13", I would be stuck with dual-core rather than quad core, and Iris 5100 vs Iris 5200 for graphics. I am waiting to see benchmarks for these new systems to get an idea of performance. Also, I did some research last night on how to limit Lightroom or PS to two cores, so I could get an idea of how it runs on my current MacBookPro on two cores and integrated graphics (using gfxCardStatus).


----------



## scottkinfw (Oct 25, 2013)

I can tell you that I took my 13" MBA on a trip and it worked fine for minor edits with regard to speed, but its screen was way too small for LR to be comfortable for me. Get as much memory and as large a HD as you can. Next time out, I'm going to try my 15" MBP.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Oct 25, 2013)

bchernicoff said:


> I'm facing a similar dilemma. I'm running a 2009 Core i7 27" iMac and a 2011 15" MacBook Pro that has a Crucial 512gb SSD. I want to replace both with either a 13" or 15" Retina MacBook Pro plus a 27" display.
> 
> The way I see it, to gain the extra portability of the 13", I would be stuck with dual-core rather than quad core, and Iris 5100 vs Iris 5200 for graphics. I am waiting to see benchmarks for these new systems to get an idea of performance. Also, I did some research last night on how to limit Lightroom or PS to two cores, so I could get an idea of how it runs on my current MacBookPro on two cores and integrated graphics (using gfxCardStatus).



How did the test run on 2 cores?


----------



## bchernicoff (Oct 25, 2013)

KKCFamilyman said:


> bchernicoff said:
> 
> 
> > I'm facing a similar dilemma. I'm running a 2009 Core i7 27" iMac and a 2011 15" MacBook Pro that has a Crucial 512gb SSD. I want to replace both with either a 13" or 15" Retina MacBook Pro plus a 27" display.
> ...



Oh, sorry. I just found the solution late at night and didn't run any tests yet. Here's how to do it:

http://jesperrasmussen.com/blog/2013/03/07/limiting-cpu-cores-on-the-fly-in-os-x-mountain-lion/


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Oct 25, 2013)

scottkinfw said:


> I can tell you that I took my 13" MBA on a trip and it worked fine for minor edits with regard to speed, but its screen was way too small for LR to be comfortable for me. Get as much memory and as large a HD as you can. Next time out, I'm going to try my 15" MBP.



I was just asking since everyone keeps talking about 11 and 13" airs if they have regrets not getting a 15" or bigger. The 13" allows for more storage but the frustrating part is the jump from 256gb hd to 512gb on the 15" is $600 and yeah you get dedicated graphics but I have that now with my early 2013 retina. I wanted less heat and more battery since I run windows exclusively. Unfortunately there is not much with windows and accurate displays in the 4.5lb category. Maybe the new dell m3800 will surprise us but who knows.


----------



## Eldar (Oct 25, 2013)

I have the 15" MBP with retina screen. The 15" standard screen is a bit too small for editing, in my view, but the incredible resolution on the retina screen saves it. I would have bought the 17" if I could. I use a 27" monitor at home.


----------



## bchernicoff (Oct 25, 2013)

KKCFamilyman said:


> I was just asking since everyone keeps talking about 11 and 13" airs if they have regrets not getting a 15" or bigger. The 13" allows for more storage but the frustrating part is the jump from 256gb hd to 512gb on the 15" is $600 and yeah you get dedicated graphics but I have that now with my early 2013 retina. I wanted less heat and more battery since I run windows exclusively. Unfortunately there is not much with windows and accurate displays in the 4.5lb category. Maybe the new dell m3800 will surprise us but who knows.



For what it's worth, I'm less worried about the amount of storage. Even 256gb is enough space to keep the last several months worth of images on board. That 512gb SSD I'm using now will go into a USB3 external enclosure and will provide fast, portable storage when needed. It's very easy to relocate folders in Lightroom to an external drive, so any folders in LR greater than 6 months in age can get moved to the external drive.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks Everyone.

I did end up with the 15" model. I just could not justify going down to the 13". The display is much brighter and it definitely feels snappier than my 2013 early 15" basically I get better battery, lower heat, and faster ssd storage. Installed windows 8.1 in a few hours and works great. Hope to calibrate tom and see if the panel has finally hit or exceeded 100% rgb and what contrast ratio I have.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Oct 26, 2013)

Ok i calibrated the new 15" macbook pro haswell and it moved up to 100% rgb from 99% on my 2013 model. The contrast was 871:1 which is a slight improvement. Definitely a much brighter panel.


----------



## bchernicoff (Oct 26, 2013)

I ask this in all seriousness...not try to start a flamewar...

Why would you install Windows? Is there a video game you play that isn't available on OS X? Follow on question...why Windows 8.1?


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Oct 26, 2013)

bchernicoff said:


> I ask this in all seriousness...not try to start a flamewar...
> 
> Why would you install Windows? Is there a video game you play that isn't available on OS X? Follow on question...why Windows 8.1?



No games. I hate osx but there just is not any quality 100% rgb ips laptops out right now that i can find. Any suggestions and i would be glad to return it. 8.1 because it works great for me and is the best version of windows to handle the hi dpi scaling not as good as mavericks but good enough.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Oct 26, 2013)

I use the 13inch (2013) . Retina model and I really like it ... coz it is portable enough to carry anywhere and good enough to edit ... I have no problem with the 13 inch screen size.
The reason for choosing 13 inch MBP was:
A few years ago I had a 17 inch Alienware but the size always got in the way of being able to edit anywhere I liked ... Also when I do plan on sitting for a few hours of editing, I always fire up the iMac ... but for the times when I did not want to sit that long for editing or when I wanted watch a movie on my home theater and have a light weight (and capable) laptop next to me to edit a few photos, (especially during the times when I find a boring part of the movie/tv show or during adverts), but the big 17 inch screen "got in the way" for such activity, so I sold it and got a 14 inch Alienware. But it was still a bit heavy to carry around anywhere (especially during vacations or on the road) ... so I sold it and got a 13 inch MBP in 2012, so I could watch movies/TV shows on my big screen in the living room and pick up the 13 inch MBP do a few quick edits when there are adverts or boring scenes. I sold it last month for the 2013 Retina model ... it is a lot lighter and the battery life is awesome plus its size is perfect for traveling ... Since I keep all my photos and lightroom catalogs in several 1TB portable USB 3 external hard disks, its easy to plug it into the iMac and continue on with longer editing sessions.


----------



## David_in_Seattle (Oct 26, 2013)

KKCFamilyman said:


> bchernicoff said:
> 
> 
> > I ask this in all seriousness...not try to start a flamewar...
> ...



Since you hate OSX, you should take a look at Sony Viao Pro 13", the Samsung ATIV Book 8 or 9, and possibly the Asus N550JV or Zenbooks. Some can be configured to have high pixel density touch screen IPS LED monitors with the current Haswell processors, SSD, with integrate or dedicated graphics.

But if you must really insist on a Mac, be wary as the new entry level 15" Macbook Pro Retina DOES NOT HAVE DEDICATED GRAPHICS. Primary difference between the top spec 13" MBP Retina vs the entry level MBP Retina are in the screen size/resolution, processor, size and weight. The integrated Iris Pro graphics in both machines show negligible difference in performance.

As for heat, I have a 2011 15" MBP with a 2 GHZ quard core i7 and replaced it with the top spec 15" MBP Retina with the 2.6 GHZ core i7 haswell. According to my SystemPal app, the CPUs in both computers still exceed 190 degrees F while conducting the same tasks (extensive photoshop, final cut rendering, and running Win 7 via Parallels). The fans in the MBP Retina are noticeably quieter than my old model but they stay on for the same amount of time.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Oct 26, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> I use the 13inch (2013) . Retina model and I really like it ... coz it is portable enough to carry anywhere and good enough to edit ... I have no problem with the 13 inch screen size.
> The reason for choosing 13 inch MBP was:
> A few years ago I had a 17 inch Alienware but the size always got in the way of being able to edit anywhere I liked ... Also when I do plan on sitting for a few hours of editing, I always fire up the iMac ... but for the times when I did not want to sit that long for editing or when I wanted watch a movie on my home theater and have a light weight (and capable) laptop next to me to edit a few photos, (especially during the times when I find a boring part of the movie/tv show or during adverts), but the big 17 inch screen "got in the way" for such activity, so I sold it and got a 14 inch Alienware. But it was still a bit heavy to carry around anywhere (especially during vacations or on the road) ... so I sold it and got a 13 inch MBP in 2012, so I could watch movies/TV shows on my big screen in the living room and pick up the 13 inch MBP do a few quick edits when there are adverts or boring scenes. I sold it last month for the 2013 Retina model ... it is a lot lighter and the battery life is awesome plus its size is perfect for traveling ... Since I keep all my photos and lightroom catalogs in several 1TB portable USB 3 external hard disks, its easy to plug it into the iMac and continue on with longer editing sessions.



Yeah thats a good idea maybe ill consider swapping it for the 13" and spending the extra on a 500gb ssd ext so i could swap the catalog between my workstation and this. Thats exactly what I do some edits between commercials or what he wife is watching.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Oct 26, 2013)

David_in_Seattle said:


> KKCFamilyman said:
> 
> 
> > bchernicoff said:
> ...



Ok here is why.
Sony vaio pro 13 and duo 13 have good screens but major wifi issues and cost on the larger specked ones is the same as the 13" pro or base 15 mbpr. At least the mac retains the resale for when a windows machine surfaces with my needs.
Asus ux51 small rgb color space and same high cost
Samsung ativ 9 and yoga 2 both have a. Yellow and green issue
Asus zenbook ux301 is not out but is an option
Otherwise I have not been able to find a decent screen and form factor in the $1500-$1900 range. I do hope sony's vaio flip 13 has the wifi fixed since it seems like an option and the sony's have good rgb screens.

Yeah the 15" still has heat but better battery life. Still struggling with wifi connectivity so may swap it for the 13 till something better gets released toward thee nd of the year or early next.


----------



## Northstar (Oct 26, 2013)

I posted about this subject recently and I've yet to pull the trigger....torn between 13 and 15 inch mrpro.

I've had plenty of experience loading and editing on an iPad, and while it has it's downsides, the 9 inch screen wasn't one. I think the reason is because you hold it so close to your face and it's so easy to pinch/zoom.

With that said, I know you don't view a laptop from the same distance as an iPad, but based on my experience I have to believe that a 13" would be good enough for me....but then again the 15" is bigger and has more power......UGGGGGHHHHHHH!!!!!

i have a 27" 2011 imac so i'm set at home.


----------



## JonB8305 (Oct 27, 2013)

MAC PRO


----------



## JonB8305 (Oct 27, 2013)

KKCFamilyman said:


> Ok i calibrated the new 15" macbook pro haswell and it moved up to 100% rgb from 99% on my 2013 model. The contrast was 871:1 which is a slight improvement. Definitely a much brighter panel.



What did you use to calibrate it?


----------



## eml58 (Oct 27, 2013)

Northstar said:


> I posted about this subject recently and I've yet to pull the trigger....torn between 13 and 15 inch mrpro.



My experience for what it's worth on this subject.

Have two Lads, so that's 3 MacBook Pro's, bought 2 x 15" last year with Retina, 1TB (almost) SSD, 8GB RAM, bought 1 x 13", same deal.

I tried the 13" for my go away Photography needs (have an older 15" MacBook Pro that I used to use), found the 13" screen size just wasn't up to what was comfortable, clearly a better fit for weight etc, but the screen size just didn't do it for me, but the Retina display is a total Joy.

Couldn't convince either of my Boys to give up a 15" (ungrateful little People), so just ordered the new MacBook Pro 15" with the Haswell chip.

One of my Lads runs Windows (Games that only run on windows, poor deluded child), with Boot Camp, this 15" MacBook Pro has been back to Apple service 4 times with serious issues, the other 15" that only runs OSX (The smarter of the two), no issues, all bought same time, make your own conclusions don't want to get into a Windows/Apple discussion, about as useless as a Nikon/Canon discussion. My Lad ended up clearing the hard drive of the problematic Mac, returning it to OSX only, and taking My older 15" MacBook Pro and setting it up for Windows only, seems to work well when each Computer is only running OSX or Windows.

I used to run a 17" MacBook Pro, still have it in a cupboard, love the screen size, but don't believe I'de ever go back to the size & weight of the 17" when I feel the 15" just seems the perfect fit.

I see the Op mentions only running SSD 256GB, believe me you will find this just isn't enough HD space, I used to config with 500GB SSD (Almost), but now config with 1TB (Almost), and my new Order I've gone with the 1TB Pcle Flash Storage, another thing if you can pull on the cost, is increase to 16GB SDRAM, unfortunately by the time you push the new MacBook Pro specs to the limits, you now have a USD$3,650 Computer, but it's going to be a screamer, until the new one comes out, next year.


----------



## David_in_Seattle (Oct 27, 2013)

JonB8305 said:


> KKCFamilyman said:
> 
> 
> > Ok i calibrated the new 15" macbook pro haswell and it moved up to 100% rgb from 99% on my 2013 model. The contrast was 871:1 which is a slight improvement. Definitely a much brighter panel.
> ...



There are software and hardware monitor calibration systems out there. I use the Xrite Colormunki that uses an external optical lens to measure the monitor's settings compared to the environmental lighting conditions. Works wonders, especially when calibrated with a printer.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Oct 27, 2013)

JonB8305 said:


> KKCFamilyman said:
> 
> 
> > Ok i calibrated the new 15" macbook pro haswell and it moved up to 100% rgb from 99% on my 2013 model. The contrast was 871:1 which is a slight improvement. Definitely a much brighter panel.
> ...


Spyder 4 pro
With their software.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Oct 27, 2013)

eml58 said:


> Northstar said:
> 
> 
> > I posted about this subject recently and I've yet to pull the trigger....torn between 13 and 15 inch mrpro.
> ...



Ok so I stuck with the 256gb for 2 reasons cost and kept the integrated graphics. Finally windows on a retina screen with good battery life. If I had went for the 512 I would have been running the gt 750 all the time and the there comes the heat again. I can say I have done a few boot camp windows installs on all the retina macbooks 13-15 and all the processor variables and once up and running never had an issue but I do it so little tweaks and approaches may not be the norm for others.


----------



## aussiekid (Oct 27, 2013)

KKCFamilyman said:


> I am looking to get either the 13" new haswell macbook pro or the 15".
> 
> 13"
> I5 2.6ghz
> ...




I have the MB Pro 15" Early 2013.
2.7ghz i7, 16 GB RAM, 500 GB SSD (277GB free ATM). 
I dual boot with Win 7 (mainly for gaming).

It does the job, but a larger external is needed.
I carry around a small 2TB HDD and of course have home backup. Everything non-essential is on externals, keeps the computer clean and free.


----------



## eml58 (Oct 27, 2013)

KKCFamilyman said:


> Ok so I stuck with the 256gb for 2 reasons cost and kept the integrated graphics. Finally windows on a retina screen with good battery life. If I had went for the 512 I would have been running the gt 750 all the time and the there comes the heat again. I can say I have done a few boot camp windows installs on all the retina macbooks 13-15 and all the processor variables and once up and running never had an issue but I do it so little tweaks and approaches may not be the norm for others.



I must say on previous MacBook Pros the Boys haven't had the issues we had on this particular one either, I think we just got a Lemon, happens.

Good Luck with what ever you decide KKC


----------



## Northstar (Oct 27, 2013)

eml58 said:


> Northstar said:
> 
> 
> > I posted about this subject recently and I've yet to pull the trigger....torn between 13 and 15 inch mrpro.
> ...


----------

